
Never Use Airport USB Charging Stations - kentms
https://www.forbes.com/sites/suzannerowankelleher/2019/05/21/why-you-should-never-use-airport-usb-charging-stations/
======
NotPaidToPost
It's fine to use public charging stations. BUT do so using a charging-only
cable, that is a cable that does not have the data pins connected.

I don't see the point of buying yet another gadget that essentially disconnect
the data pins, as suggested in the article...

